# curing buds with citrus peel



## Ralphie (Aug 1, 2007)

what if you were to cure your bud with lets say an orange or grapefruit, but not the fruit it self, just the peel (which holds tons of strong citrus flavor).. im thinking this must work both with taste and aromai use it in cooking alot of dishes and am curious if this can apply to bud

lets say curing it with a half of a peel from a dried orange

any ideas?


----------



## aeiou (Aug 1, 2007)

i dont know about curing but i do know that if you put a citrus peel in a dry bag it helps to retain moisture. just drop a lime or orange peel into a dry bag and shazam... rejuvenated buds.


----------



## Pool (Aug 1, 2007)

As aeiou posted, that is correct.

You do not want to cure them with the peel. You want cured, dried buds, then you place them with the peel inside a ziploc bag fer a little while. Too long and mold will form.

This should be experimented with in small quantities till you figure the best way to suit you.


----------



## Pool (Aug 16, 2007)

Also, this should be done only with herb for personaly consumption.... I swear if I start getting bags that have/had orange peels in em', I'll kill someone.

This shouldn't be done when trafficking the sweet herb. It's a very skeet and scandelous thing to do.... unless you tell the customer before hand.


----------



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

if you're careful you can use other fruits or combinations of fruits too. i've tried cherries and strawberries. just wrap your fruit in saran wrap, take a a needle and poke a few holes to let the moisture through. for fresh cherries the saran isn't really nessesary, just watch them. also, it's a better idea to use some sort of tupperware or something where you can put the pile of bud in one corner and the fruit in another corner so you dont get juicy reefer. leave it overnight, when youre done, remove the weed and put it in a clean bag. let it dry for an hour and bam. tasty.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 22, 2007)

I like to give my sativa's alittle bit of orange peel for about 8 hours if I over dried them. They bounce right back, and if you don't open your container every day, they retain alot of the moisture that the peel gives them..


----------



## ComeupKid (Jan 19, 2012)

do you think this would work with dehydrated pineapple?

my bud has a hint of pineapple smell when freshly ground but it also smells kind of like my closet hahah (not like mildew, or moth balls, just like.sweaters, if that makes any sense) i was think maybe putting a cube of dehydrated pineapple may bring a better taste/smell? 

im gonna mess around with it its worth a shot


----------

